# adding pics for Q-view



## austin (Jun 15, 2008)

I am sure there are instructions some where on the site- but I am tired of searching at the moment.  Can someone point me in the right direction or just tell me how to include pictures in the post for Q-view.  Do they need to be uploaded to a photo sharing site like photobucket and then use the IMG: code? or can I just do it directly from my computer.
Thanks so much-


----------



## seaham358 (Jun 15, 2008)

You can do it both ways.  For me its easier to use photobucket because they resize the images for me.  If you host the pics you will probably need to resize them.  There is a post somewhere on posting pics.. I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## krusher (Jun 15, 2008)

just  go back to your thread and hit reply,  scroll down past the dialog box where you type and hit the button manage attachments,  click browse, double click on the file you selected and hit upload, depending on your connection speed,  it will show your selection in blue after upload is done.


----------



## seaham358 (Jun 15, 2008)

theres a sticky in the general section

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ead.php?t=3006


----------



## flash (Jun 15, 2008)

Photobucket is the best, just remember to look for the Blue OPTIONS link when you upload and choose 800 x 600 Pixels or smaller for the photos. This way we don't have to scroll right to see all the photo and read all the text.


----------



## austin (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks so much!


----------



## ronp (Jun 15, 2008)

I like this a lot, very easy too.
http://postimage.org/


----------

